# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  سوال : نمایش منو داینامیک در yii

## barname_newis

سلام
من یک منو باز شو دارم که قراره تمام شاخه ها رو از بانک بخونه و برام لیست کنه (دقیقا مشابه منو سایت دیجی کالا) 
با چه روشی باید این منو ها رو درست کنم ؟ یکی از دوستان گفتن از ویجت ها استفاده کنم ولی تو ویجت چطور میشه با مدل کار کرد؟
یه سوال دیگه برای این کار بهتره از ویجت استفاده کنم یا   Portlet ؟
ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

ویجت معمولاً برای کارهایی مورد استفاده قرار میگیره که بخواین توی چند پروژه استفاده کنید و پورتلت هم برای وقتی هست که بخواین سایت رو با ترکیب قسمتهای مختلف بسازین و هروقت خواستین جای قسمتها رو تغییر بدین. بسته به نیازتون از هر دو میتونید استفاده کنید و هم ویجت و هم پورتلت میتونن با مدل ارتباط داشته باشن.

----------

